# Looking At Carbon Steel Cookware I have never Damage In my Right Hand.



## tom wilson (Jul 5, 2014)

I just purchased a De Buyer Mineral B 12" skillet and I'm afraid now it to going to be too heavy due to my partial disability mentioned above. Today just happens to be a bad day for hand pain so I may be overly worried as I seldom have more than minimal pain. I still need to purchase an 8" and a 10" for which I've been looking at DeBuyer Mineral B, World Cuisine, Mauviel, Matfer, and Vollrath. I have a lodge cast iron 12" pan and I wouldn't be able to use it today. I have a couple Tramontina "commercial grade" non-stick pans, but I want to get rid of them for other health reasons. I don't' want anything that is too light. But I'm concerned I may have to return the De Buyer after reading some comments I believe were from boar_d_laze regarding the heft.

Will have De Buyer Mineral B 12 be as heavy as the Lodge CI 12" I already have? Do you all have any recommendations or helpful comments? I would want to use them mainly for proteins and I have some nice stainless steel I use for acidic foods. Do you all know the place online where I can find these pans for the best price with good customer service - or is that asking too much?

Please forgive any typos as I'm using a voice recognition program due to the pain in my hand today.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Tom.

According to the information provided by Williams Sonoma, who sells the De Buyer Mineral B 12" skillet, it weighs 4lbs and it can be purchased on line through them for about $80. It can also be purchased through Amazon for the same price.

In comparison, the Lodge 12" cast iron skillet is double the weight at over 8lbs. Lodge cast iron products can be purchased online through Amazon, Target and WalMar. They are really easy to find.

There are, however, several manufacturers that produce ergonomic cookware for cooks who have disabilities, especially in their hands and upper extremities. I have included some links below for you.

http://manpans.com/arthritis-friendly-kitchen-products/

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/shopping/ergonomic-cookware/

Other lightweight cookware you may wish to consider is anodized aluminum and titanium. Both are about half the weight of stainless steel, durable and are non-reactive. Both are reasonably non-stick, but, aluminum has far superior heating properties. Most titanium cookware is made from a combination of titanium and other materials such as ceramics and aluminum to improve its thermal properties. As such titanium cookware tends to be more expensive than aluminum.

Here is a link to a website that explains titanium cookware very well. https://healthy-cookware.com/what-is-titanium-cookware-really-made-of/

I hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## tom wilson (Jul 5, 2014)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> According to the information provided by Williams Sonoma, who sells the De Buyer Mineral B 12" skillet, it weighs 4lbs and it can be purchased on line through them for about $80. It can also be purchased through Amazon for the same price.
> 
> ...


Wow, I cannot thank you enough for this information! I'm really impressed with the "Manspans" however, their website says they are now lloydpanskitchenware.com - I thought I would let you and anyone else who is interested know. I'm confident I will eventually purchase several items from lloydpanskitchenware.com

In the meantime, I have found an exceptional deal on Matfer Bourgeat at Culinary Depot and will likely return the De Buyer pan. Though I'm confident it would do me well. I haven't found a lot of information about Culinary Depot so I hope I do not regret my purchase from them.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You're welcome. Let me know what you decide and how it works out for you.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

There are no health concerns with non-stick pans, these are myths created by writers with no scientific understanding. Though some of their individual components are toxic by themselves or as their oxide, their compounding with other elements renders them inert. Non-stick materials are completely inert. Though if you heat Teflon much over 700deg F it will proiduce fosgene gas which is harmful if inhaled in significant quantities, a very unlikely scenario.


----------



## tom wilson (Jul 5, 2014)

rick alan said:


> There are no health concerns with non-stick pans, these are myths created by writers with no scientific understanding. Though some of their individual components are toxic by themselves or as their oxide, their compounding with other elements renders them inert. Non-stick materials are completely inert. Though if you heat Teflon much over 700deg F it will proiduce fosgene gas which is harmful if inhaled in significant quantities, a very unlikely scenario.


I suspect this is true, but the truth of the matter is I am so busy and not really interested in taking the time to research this myself therefore as long as there is a doubt in my mind that PTFE being ingested will cause issues I would rather not take the chance. I very much appreciate your sharing this information, but I've read and heard this before probably even on this forum. for me personally, though I would not tell anyone else to do the same I will take the possibly unnecessary caution and stop using Teflon. Due to my life experiences, I don't take other peoples word for anything and I question everything and everyone. When I'm unwilling to take the time to research a topic myself I simply avoid what I question.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Super Lube is a food and medical approved grade grease containing Teflon particles, and there is your proof positive. There are the ceramic non-stick cookware also.


----------



## tom wilson (Jul 5, 2014)

rick alan said:


> Super Lube is a food and medical approved grade grease containing Teflon particles, and there is your proof positive. There are the ceramic non-stick cookware also.


Look at people who die every year from the prescriptions and bad procedures the medical profession recommends. Sorry this isn't proof to me. I'm a skeptic and I question everything and everyone. Then look at the proven effective medicines rejected by our government and the U.S. Medical profession. I'm a medical marijuana patient and you would be amazed if I told you what it has done for me. I won't do that here. I'm sorry you won't be able to convince me.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh well, you might as well stop breathing the air too, a lot of folks have said that's bad for you, and many actually knew what they were talking about. Then there is plastic food packaging and waterproofed paper packaging that just about everyone says is harmful, many canning materials, additives etc, etc.

What inorganic foods do you eat? Some are real killers I wouldn't touch.

BTW, dangerous drugs get FDA approval because the financial incentives are so great and the medical industry's lobby and other means of influence so powerful. Lubricant manufacturers don't even have a lobby. So no conspiracies there.

I have no idea whatsoever what your marujana use has to do with this discussion, because it has none at all.

They did a number of studies of people who were extreme in their concerns over food safety and found they suffered more ailments than the average. You can see that easy enough just looking at the folks who frequent various so-called health food establishments.

And, most obviously, you say you're a skeptic, so why aren't you skeptical about non-professional food writers looking to create a story to make a buck and with no chemical knowledge who say Teflon pans are a health hazard?

So pick your battles wisely.

Don't forget ceramic.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi Tom.
> 
> According to the information provided by Williams Sonoma, who sells the De Buyer Mineral B 12" skillet, it weighs 4lbs and it can be purchased on line through them for about $80. It can also be purchased through Amazon for the same price.
> 
> ...


Ya know, if I'd do a better job of reading previous comments I could more often avoid making an idiot of myself with what becomes irrelevant material. MansPans really seem the answer here. The light weight, anodized coating and for my biomechanics experience I'd say those handle would work better than any others I've seen where hand weakness is a problem. http://manpans.com/


----------



## tom wilson (Jul 5, 2014)

Okay, I didn't want to start a complete other thread. So I purchased 3 Matfer Bourgeat and I dThecided to season them with flax seed oil. Just like I did with my Cast Iron after washing the factory coating off I rubbed a small amount of flax seed oil all over the pan then did the same thing with a dry paper toil so the is even less oil. I put it in a 500 degree oven for 1.5 hours. I did this process twice. Cooked bacon in one of the pans this morning at very low temperature and it stuck like so bad I had to scrape it off. 

What did I do wrong?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You did nothing wrong. Give it more time and use.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The big trip here is to season with salt first. Try scubbing the pans down, then a 1/2" layer of finely ground salt. into the oven at 450F for an hour, heat off then let stand till cool. Dump salt and wipe. Lightly oil and place in your 500F oven upside down, with baking tray underneath to catch any dripping oil. let cool and repeat the oil seasoning.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

DeBuyer recommends boiling potato peels...


----------

